# Fun with Latex, Oatmeal and paint



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

That is completely nasty. I love it.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow Cassies, that's really lovely....in a gross kind of way. Well done!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks great and TASTY TOO!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Why don't they feature this on the Quaker commercials? I'm sure they could sell more oatmeal that way!

Am definitely trying this out....


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Latex, oatmeal and paint, Breakfast of Champions! Looks completely disgusting, Cassie.

It's perfect.


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

oH my that is nasty cool!!!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Ewwwww! You may need a salve for that!

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Totally sick!
I bet that is exactly what you were going for!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I have to ask, how easy did it come off?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

It peeled right off in one piece. No problem


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That is so awesome! 
I've got a question about it, though. Has anyone tried using oatmeal on a prop? It looks so realistic that I think it would make a great effect on a zombie prop. Would it mold/rot or would it last indefinitely?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I would think that using paper punch circles from heavy paper instead of oatmeal, you may need to soak and dry to get an oatmeal consistency


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

You could also use scraps of dried latex instead of oatmeal too.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmmmm....there's something to think about. I'll have to figure out which is easiest!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just think texture and you'll come up with a ton of ideas like small bits of torn paper towel and such.

I wouldn't bend my brain over it too much. It's a really simple effect to create. Jump in and give it a try.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks so fricken awsome! who would have thought that would look so great!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have three after thoughts to add...

1) I don't think the oatmeal would mold or rot since it's sealed in latex. But don't quote me on that.

2) If you try this, the only prep you need to do before hand is to shave the area that is to have the latex applied to. You'd be surprised how unseen downy hair loves to attach itself to latex LOL

and...

3) You'll notice in the pics that the unpainted edges of the latex are a bit shiny, You can dust that with facial compact powder and the shine disappears.


----------



## dkris (Jul 9, 2007)

What kind of paint did you use? It looks great!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Acrylic. I actually used my airbrush paints but any acrylic would work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

That's neat. Love the effect. There's no end to what magical latex can do in the hands of talent! Nice job!


----------



## The Lurker (Jun 10, 2008)

That looks totally gross and disgusting! Its perfect! I think it would look wonderful on a cheek or a neck with a rat attached. Really nice job!


----------



## lonegunga1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that is so disgusting - I LOVE IT!


----------



## imaginedesign (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks really neat. I may have to try this.


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for this! I wanted to create road rash for my costume this year and this will be PERFECT!!!


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

*Look!*

Ok, I've never been good at makeup at all! All my make jobs year after year always look fake and bad the min I put it on. 

I was anxious to try this as it looked way to easy and perfect for road rash that I wanted to do for my costume this year. I followed Cassie's instructions and i think it turned out amazing!! My wife is usually the one to do all the makeup and she was amazed that I did it so good!!!! 

Here is the first picture after all the makeup was on.

I then added some stage blood to make it look like it was fresh, and here's what I think is the money shot. 

Again, just wanted everyone to see how easy this is and how good it turns out!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

lhallowsHubby, that came out GREAT! I'm glad my little tutorial gave you confidence to give it a shot. It looks like you hit it spot on! It really is pretty easy, isn't it? And I'm sure you learned quickly that a little oatmeal goes a long way. It doesn't take many flakes to get a good 3D detail once combined with the paint.

If you want an even fresher look to the bloody parts, you could dab some Vaseline on it for a wet look.

I love to see what people do themselves after seeing/reading my tutorials. It keeps me inspired to try and show new stuff. Thanks so much!

Share more if you have them!

I guess I should reiterate the importance of doing three things before doing this application...

1) Do a small test of the liquid latex on the inside of your arm to test for allergy. Latex is a common allergy and you want to be sure you're not allergic before slathering it on yourself.

2) Shave the area that is to be latexed. Latex will stick to even the thinnest/finest peach fuzz hair and is a royal pain (literally) to get out.

3) Wash and then wipe the area with alcohol before applying the latex. Doing this will help the latex to adhere better and last longer.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Yummy!! Wife can't figure out why I buy something I hate to eat...lol

Thanks for sharing.

Dennis


----------



## tj3775 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm..wonder if you could do it on say aluminum foil and when done, peel it off to use again and again? I tried some latex on waxed paper and it stuck pretty good..I guess you could grease up the foil and it wouldnt stick? That would be cool on Halloween but I know I'm so busy on that day getting ready, I don't think I would have time to do it then.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

tj3775 said:


> Hmm..wonder if you could do it on say aluminum foil and when done, peel it off to use again and again? I tried some latex on waxed paper and it stuck pretty good..I guess you could grease up the foil and it wouldnt stick? That would be cool on Halloween but I know I'm so busy on that day getting ready, I don't think I would have time to do it then.


hmmm...I haven't tried it on foil so I don't know. And I would avoid using any grease as I would think that that would prevent spirit gum from working well when trying to use the appliance. But don't quote me on that. I really don't know for sure.

I did once see a vid where a woman would lay liquid latex on air dried clay and when peeling it off, when it got hard to remove, she'd dunk the clay in water (the water would soften the clay) and the dried latex pulled off better.

But if you do something like this, you have to build up the appliance with several, several, several layers of liquid latex. If you don't, the resulting appliance will be thin and stretch and curl up as you try to pull it off the clay.

She also did the final latex coat by mixing the liquid latex with a base color of latex paint that you want the final piece to be. Please note that when you mix your color with the latex, it will appear much lighter in color while wet than when dried (assuming that you use clear latex) because liquid latex is white while wet but clear when dry. The latex will dry the color of the paint that you added to it.

She didn't mention this but from my own experience I'd suggest dusting the top of your final coat of latex with powder when it dries and before you attempt to remove it from the clay model to prevent the latex from sticking to itself. Also dust the underside of it once removed and for storage.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Tracy! That's awesome!


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> hmmm...I haven't tried it on foil so I don't know. And I would avoid using any grease as I would think that that would prevent spirit gum from working well when trying to use the appliance. But don't quote me on that. I really don't know for sure.
> 
> I did once see a vid where a woman would lay liquid latex on air dried clay and when peeling it off, when it got hard to remove, she'd dunk the clay in water (the water would soften the clay) and the dried latex pulled off better.
> 
> ...


I didn't use pure liquid latex when I tested this over the weekend. I used Wookies (sp?) Liquid Skin, basically it appeared to be just a flesh toned, "thicker" liquid latex. After I was done messing with it and taking pictures, I peeled the whole thing off in one piece and it looked like exactly like what you can buy in the stores! If I had made the edges a little longer, i'm sure I could have saved it and put it back on using spirt gum! Just a thing to keep in mind if you want to make it before hand. I built up the latex about 3 layers thick, it was really pretty robust after I had peeled it off.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

lhallowsHubby, mine came off on one clean piece also. I was thinking that it may be stored for re-use but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, I gotta get me some latex. I'm out :<(


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Now Cass, did you use pure latex, or the carpet adhesive that you love so much?? Please say the carpet stuff, it's alot cheaper and easier to get.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

NOOOOOOO! I only use the carpet adhesive for corpsing props. That stuff really does NOT want to come off your skin. Use only real/regular liquid latex for skin appliances and always test first for allergies.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Aight. Works for me.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome. Now go to Wal-mart, and get some "Power Bait" worms and/or grubs, and add them to the wound. They are found with the fishing gear, and are (I think) the most realistic looking. And they don't have hooks in them.


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can someone please tell me where I can get some of this latex at? LOL I am new to this website and all of these look so awsome I would love to do this this year!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, you can get some liquid latex at the Spirit Halloween Store, and Party City. If you go on the Spirit stores web site, they have a place where you can find a store close to you. I used the stuff from Party City a couple of years ago, and the results weren't too bad considering it was my first time.


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well thank you so much! Actually I decided I would try a local "ADULT BOOKSTORE" LOL and they had it! SO I got some there! I can not wait to try it out and see how I can make it look!


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so I was thinking and after looking at some other threads on here I seen where someone used mahogany stain to make rotting flesh. You think that would work on this instead of all the different color of paints? Because it really looked good on the blucky they were making!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Mahogany stain would work fine, it will just stain your skin as well. It might take a few days to get it off. Also, I'm not sure how safe it would be to get it on a large area of your body. You might use the stain on the latex pieces before you apply them, then just use makeup to blend them in. Or, perhaps you could get the people at the paint desk at the local hardware store to tint the latex for you. I've never tried that, but it might work.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend using stain at all. Stick with paint or makeup. You can easily find makeup kits at Halloween stores and such, even Walmart. They come in stacks and wheels that contain colors specifically for effects like burn kits, bruise kits, zombie kits. That's the easiest way to go.


----------



## reno_phleb (Mar 17, 2010)

Cassie,

Thank you so much for the post. I am looking to do a zombie crawl this year. I have just begun to search for information and this is an awesome start!

Thanks,
Sonora


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that looks awesome. I got to try it.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

wal mart sell water base acrylic paint made by folkart,it remains flexible and doesnt crack.you can either tint the latex with it, or paint it after the latex has cured.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

This is also a good method to making lichen on stone structures. Just need to change the color to greens, yellows, and browns. Good tutorial!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent results and so easy to do.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Answer comes better late than never...peeled right off. In fact, I could have reused it as a woochie if I wanted to due to the layers of latex I laid down on my skin before the oatmeal and paint treatment LOL

To make appliques like this reusable and removable, thoroughly clean and shave the area then wipe it clean with an alcohol swab to remove any skin oil and soap residue.

When removing it, as you peel it off your skin lightly dust the under side as you lift it up with baby powder to prevent it from sticking to itself and then dust it heavily with powder before storing in a cool/dry place.

When you want to reapply it, brush as much of the powder off the base as you can and lightly moisten it to remove the rest of the dusty powder and simply spirit gum it in place.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

that looks like that could be syphilis, cow pox or nasty burns. Great job, glad its not real! Wonder if u could transfer those spots to a prop? Hmmm...


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm, just makes you want to Lick It!!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome! I use a similar concoction on masks and props...I label it "Graveyard Sludge".


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That shaving advice is only given after having lost some hair so thanks for THAT tip & for losing some hair for the cause!!

Aaaaaages ago when I was first starting out doing this stuff, I'd mix oatmeal with some corn syrup blood (no latex) & use it here & there in little piles around. It's fairly edible, it doesn't taste great but it's edible, so every so often I'd grab a little & eat it to freak people out. I don't suggest eating a TON of it, but a finger full is just enough to gross people out.

I would NOT suggest using any kind of wood stain on your body, unless, you know, you WANNA look like a cast member of the Jersey Shore permanently.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

oh my that is freaking awsome!!!!!!


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

I've played with that exact same idea myself...try tearing the latex a little about 1/2 inch in from all edges. Maybe a little inside as well. Add a bit more paint/makeup to touch-up. This gives the torn-flesh appearance. Dab on a bit of baby oil to give it a nasty "wet" look.
I took a pic of mine and sent it to my mom, with a description of how I did it....she saw the pic BEFORE reading the descrip. and FREAKED OUT!! "OMG!!!! What happened to his hand??!!??"
Too funny.

FYI: if you wash off the baby oil, dry the appliance and then use a bit of talc powder on it, you can remove the thing -- CAREFULLY, adding more talc as you go -- and re-apply it again later with either a thin layer of latex on your skin as an adhesive, or spirit gum. If you use spirit gum, make sure you apply it to the latex appliance, and THEN stick it on you, not the other way around.

I plan on making a bunch of this kinda stuff on waxed paper, then just cut & attach as desired.

OOOOOOO, I iz gonna be so GROSS this halloween!!!!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, fantastic looking!! Love it!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks gross...and awesome...and easy to do!  Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe this old post resurfaced after all this time LOL


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Sick & Nasty!!!
Great idea


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

where can I find "spirit gum",pardon my ignorance


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

You can find it at Spirit Halloween, Halloween Express, Party City or just about any magic or costume shop


----------



## Sister Grimm (Aug 3, 2011)

My little Zombies thank you...


----------

